# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Linux Tutorial

## The Helper

Hej pesrshendetje, per te gjith ato qe jane fillestar ne linux dhe duan qe ta fillojn nga bazat ketu mund te shkarkojne nje liber falas ne gjuhen angleze...

----------

